# لقد نجحت والله وصنعت جهاز الهيدروجين لتوفير البنزين



## رامي شمس (7 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم اخواني بتوفيق من الله سبحانه وتعالى فقط والحمد لله هداني الله لصنع جهاز انتاج الهيدروجين من التحليل الكهربي للماء ولقد تم تركيبه بسيارات عديدة ونجح في توفير 40_50 %من البنزين وبدون اي مساوئ وللاتصال بي والتأكد هذا رقم هاتفي 
 *تأكد قبل أن تضيف الرد يمنع وضع عروض وطلبات التوظيف والإعلانات و البريد الالكتروني و وسيلة الاتصال في أي مشاركة .*


----------



## علاء الفلاحات (8 مايو 2010)

مرحبا
الاخ رامي كيف عرفت انه يوفر 40-50% ايوجد لدك حسابات ام ماذا وكم سعة المحرك الذي اشتغلت عليه وشكرا


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (8 مايو 2010)

مثبــت: من قوانين الملتقى .هام جدا.....!!! ‏(



1 2) 

- *تجنب الإشارة إلى أي وسيلة اتصال في المواضيع أو المشاركات و التعليقات ، كعنوان البريد الإلكتروني أو رقم الهاتف...الخ ،**وللمشرفين أحقية حذف أي مشاركة تخالف ذلك مباشرة و للمشرفين الحق في إيقاف العضو المخالف **.*


----------

